# PROBLEM REFINING SILVER . PLS HELP!



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

i have around 2 kg of silver wolffram contacts (80%silver 20%Wolfram I know the concentration because I process before same contacts) and I take a sample of couple grams and I try to dissolve in homemade nitric(sulfuric distilled over potassium nitrate) and the contacts is dissolve but make a white precipitate wich I believe is silver chloride and I don't know why because the sulfuric and nitrate salt don't have clor, and the problem is the white precipitate are mixing with undissolved Wolfram and I can't separate by filtration.
My question is how I can refine this silver, is possible that white precipitate to be silver sulfate? or to proceed to next step via lye shugar and sell the silver like alloy 80%silver 20%wolfram?


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

is possible that white precipitate to be silver sulfate because I add some HCl acid to the solution with that white precipitate and make more white precipitate


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 10, 2022)

Silver sulphate will turn to black silver oxide with caustic soda, same way as silver chloride.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

Lino1406 said:


> Silver sulphate will turn to black silver oxide with caustic soda, same way as silver chloride.


yes I know but there is 20%wolfram dark grey powder mixed with that white precipitate and I don't know how to separate


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

according to Wikipedia ,, Silver sulfate precipitates as a solid when an aqueous solution of silver nitrate is treated with sulfuric acid,, this mean that homemade nitric acid contain small amount of unreacted sulfuric acid wich was distill over


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

RIGHT NOW I RUN A SAMPLE OF 10 GRAMS OF CONTACTS WICH CONTAIN 80 PERCENT SILVER AND 20 PERCENT WOLFRAM IN HOMEMADE NITRIC , when I add the homemade nitric to contacts a white precipitate it's form and contacts are dissolve in nitric , I boil the solution and after I filtrate of the insoluble salt wich is a mix of silver sulfate and Wolfram, to the clean filtered solution I add some HCl acid and directly a dense strat of silver chloride it was forming, now I wait for silver chloride to settle down and after I will wash and I will process via shugar/lye to see how much of pure silver I get in final to calculate how much I lose in insoluble silver sulfate.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

I put some pictures, in the small beacker is the washed silver chloride and in the big beaker and filter is the insoluble silver sulfate with wolfram


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 10, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I put some pictures, in the small beacker is the washed silver chloride and in the big beaker and filter is the insoluble silver sulfate with wolfram


I fail to see exactly what this is. 
The beaker in image one, has a whiteish color to it, but it don't seem to be Silver Chloride, as I know it.
The second beaker has some solids that is impossible to see what it is.
Can you please describe in detail what has been done to each of these batches?
And please do not shout.


----------



## Martijn (Oct 10, 2022)

Once you have the silver chloride and sulphate converted to oxides as Lino suggested, you could redissolve with H20 & HNO3 to separate the silver from the wolfram as you tried the first time, just keep any chloride out of the mix. Test for chlorines in the homemade nitric with a drop of AgNO3. There should not be any sulphuric in destilled HNO3.
Edited to add some info


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I fail to see exactly what this is.
> The beaker in image one, has a whiteish color to it, but it don't seem to be Silver Chloride, as I know it.
> The second beaker has some solids that is impossible to see what it is.
> Can you please describe in detail what has been done to each of these batches?
> And please do not shout.





Yggdrasil said:


> I fail to see exactly what this is.
> The beaker in image one, has a whiteish color to it, but it don't seem to be Silver Chloride, as I know it.
> The second beaker has some solids that is impossible to see what it is.
> Can you please describe in detail what has been done to each of these batches?
> And please do not shout.


I try to dissolve 10 gr of some silver80%/wolfram20% contacts in a homemade nitric acid (I distill sulfuric acid over potassium nitrate) , when I add the Nitric acid over contacts it start to form a white precipitate and the contacts started to dissolve in solution, after the contacts was dissolved on bottom of THE BIG BECKER FROM PHOTO ramain that white precipitate with the insoluble Wolfram wich gives that dark grey colour of the filtrated and IN SMALL BEAKER FROM PHOTO was the clean filtered solution in wich was dissolved the contacts followed by addition of HCl acid and precipitation of silver chloride.
THE PROBLEM IS THIS HOMEMADE NITRIC ACID CONTAIN SULFATES(this is true I read on this forum the homemade nitric acid is not so good for silver because contain SULFATES) contaminated the silver nitrate solution with insoluble silver sulfate wich is difficult to separate from Wolfram.
BUT RIGHT NOW I FINISH PROCESSING THE SILVER CHLORIDE FROM THE clean filtered solution and I will melt to see how much silver I lose in that SILVER SULFATE / WOLFRAM solution , from 10 GRAMS of contacts I must have 8 gr of pure silver


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

Martijn said:


> Once you have the silver chloride and sulphate converted to oxides as Lino suggested, you could redissolve with H20 & HNO3 to separate the silver from the wolfram as you tried the first time, just keep any chloride out of the mix. Test for chlorines in the homemade nitric with a drop of AgNO3. There should not be any sulphuric in destilled HNO3.
> Edited to add some info


is not chlorine that homemade nitric contain SULFATES wich react with silver


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 10, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I try to dissolve 10 gr of some silver80%/wolfram20% contacts in a homemade nitric acid (I distill sulfuric acid over potassium nitrate) , when I add the Nitric acid over contacts it start to form a white precipitate and the contacts started to dissolve in solution, after the contacts was dissolved on bottom of THE BIG BECKER FROM PHOTO ramain that white precipitate with the insoluble Wolfram wich gives that dark grey colour of the filtrated and IN SMALL BEAKER FROM PHOTO was the clean filtered solution in wich was dissolved the contacts followed by addition of HCl acid and precipitation of silver chloride.
> THE PROBLEM IS THIS HOMEMADE NITRIC ACID CONTAIN SULFATES(this is true I read on this forum the homemade nitric acid is not so good for silver because contain SULFATES) contaminated the silver nitrate solution with insoluble silver sulfate wich is difficult to separate from Wolfram.
> BUT RIGHT NOW I FINISH PROCESSING THE SILVER CHLORIDE FROM THE clean filtered solution and I will melt to see how much silver I lose in that SILVER SULFATE / WOLFRAM solution , from 10 GRAMS of contacts I must have 8 gr of pure silver


This is not readable as it is and it is NOT a step by step.
You have described roughly what you did and taken a lot of conclusions I do not know is correct or not.

Here is a version of what you posted with line shifts. so it easier to read:



> I try to dissolve 10 gr of some silver80%/wolfram20% contacts in a homemade nitric acid (I distill sulfuric acid over potassium nitrate),
> when I add the Nitric acid over contacts it start to form a white precipitate and the contacts started to dissolve in solution,
> after the contacts was dissolved on bottom of THE BIG BECKER FROM PHOTO
> ramain that white precipitate with the insoluble Wolfram wich gives that dark grey colour of the filtrated
> ...



Next time you will have to fix it yourself.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 10, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> is not chlorine that homemade nitric contain SULFATES wich react with silver


How did you make the Nitric?


----------



## Hempyre2014 (Oct 10, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> i have around 2 kg of silver wolffram contacts (80%silver 20%Wolfram I know the concentration because I process before same contacts) and I take a sample of couple grams and I try to dissolve in homemade nitric(sulfuric distilled over potassium nitrate) and the contacts is dissolve but make a white precipitate wich I believe is silver chloride and I don't know why because the sulfuric and nitrate salt don't have clor, and the problem is the white precipitate are mixing with undissolved Wolfram and I can't separate by filtration.
> My question is how I can refine this silver, is possible that white precipitate to be silver sulfate? or to proceed to next step via lye shugar and sell the silver like alloy 80%silver 20%wol


----------



## Hempyre2014 (Oct 10, 2022)

Remember the silver can cement to the Wolfram


----------



## Martijn (Oct 10, 2022)

As i understood he made nitric by destilling with H2SO4. 
I don't believe that if done corectly this will contain sulphates, i could be wrong.
Poor man's nitric can(will) contain H2SO4. 

So as Yggdrasil asked, what did you do exactly? 
And please use punctuation.


----------



## Martijn (Oct 10, 2022)

Hempyre2014 said:


> Remember the silver can cement to the Wolfram


For cementation to happen the sacrificial material has to be soluble in the solution it's placed in or not?


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> How did you make the Nitric?


I DISTILL concentrated sulfuric acid over potassium salt at 80⁰ wich is the boiling point of pure Nitric acid, also I test the acid with my nitrile gloves and take fire


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

Martijn said:


> For cementation to happen the sacrificial material has to be soluble in the solution it's placed in or not?


I filtrate the wolfram/silver sulfate and I get a clean solution, to this clean solution I add HCl acid an form silver chloride wich I process with shugar an lye an right now I try to melt the pure silver TO SEE HOW MUCH SILVER I LOSE WITH THAT MIX OF WOLFRAM/SILVER SULFATE in the photo I will see I start melting the pure silver


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

WHAT I MAKE(so hard):
1. I dissolve silver contacts wich contain 80%silver and 20%wolfram in homemade nitric acid.
2. when the contacts starts to dissolve in homemade nitric acid a white precipitate it form 
3.after the contacts was dissolved I filter the solution 
4.the insoluble filtrate was a mix of grey powder wich was Wolfram and a that white powder(I believe is silver sulfate according to literature) wich was precipitated
5.to the clean solution wichbi filtered I add HCl acid and silver chloride is formed immediately
6. I collect and wash silver chloride and I processed with lye an shugar to get pure silver 
7.Right now I try to melt the pure silver to see how much I get and how much I lose in that insoluble mix of Wolfram with that white powder which I believe is silver sulfate


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 10, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I DISTILL concentrated sulfuric acid over potassium salt at 80⁰ wich is the boiling point of pure Nitric acid, also I test the acid with my nitrile gloves and take fire


I don't understand " I distill over". To me it don't make sense, maybe a language barrier.

The white precipitate after HCl, settles over the time I guess?


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I don't understand " I distill over". To me it don't make sense, maybe a language barrier.
> 
> The white precipitate after HCl, settles over the time I guess?


right now I melt the silver AND I GET MY SILVER , the amount of silver sulfate wich is lose with Wolfram is small


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

Martijn said:


> For cementation to happen the sacrificial material has to be soluble in the solution it's placed in or not?


is filtered off the wolffram


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I don't understand " I distill over". To me it don't make sense, maybe a language barrier.
> 
> The white precipitate after HCl, settles over the time I guess?


is settle like usually


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 10, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> is settle like usually


You did not explain what you mean with "distill over"


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

I was so scared when I see white precipitate forming after addition of ,, homemade nitric,, and is true this homemade nitric contain SULFATES because the acids must dry for better purification after synthesis ,
AND I TRY TO DISSOLVE THAT WOLFRAM/SILVER SULFATE IN BOILING SILFURIC ACID after boil couple minute in sulfuric acid I filter the Wolfram an I add some little HCl to the sulfuric acid and make white precipitation but I don't collect the silver chloride becouse was to little


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 10, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> You did not explain what you mean with "distill over"


off I mix sulfuric acid with nitrate salt and I put on round bottom flask with a Liebig condenser and I put the balloon on stove and I start heat and I collect the distilled


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 10, 2022)

That is just plain old distillation.
If its one correctly it should be completely clean.


----------



## BlackLabel (Oct 10, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> right now I melt the silver AND I GET MY SILVER , the amount of silver sulfate wich is lose with Wolfram is small


Your silver doesn't look very pure.


----------



## Ultrax (Oct 10, 2022)

BlackLabel said:


> Your silver doesn't look very pure.


Re-dissolve silver in sodium thiosulfate solution, filter and precipitate it without tungsten residues. Although tungsten should not be there after melting silver, it should have gone into slag, since it would not be melted by the topic starter > 3000C 

P. S. I've checked the information, you can directly melt contacts for silver, silver and tungsten are not soluble in each other at all. There is no phase diagram for this (Ag-W) pair.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

Ultrax said:


> Re-dissolve silver in sodium thiosulfate solution, filter and precipitate it without tungsten residues. Although tungsten should not be there after melting silver, it should have gone into slag, since it would not be melted by the topic starter > 3000C
> 
> P. S. I've checked the information, you can directly melt contacts for silver, silver and tungsten are not soluble in each other at all. There is no phase diagram for this (Ag-W) pair.


I


BlackLabel said:


> Your silver doesn't look very pure.


the silver is 999


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

Ultrax said:


> Re-dissolve silver in sodium thiosulfate solution, filter and precipitate it without tungsten residues. Although tungsten should not be there after melting silver, it should have gone into slag, since it would not be melted by the topic starter > 3000C
> 
> P. S. I've checked the information, you can directly melt contacts for silver, silver and tungsten are not soluble in each other at all. There is no phase diagram for this (Ag-W) pair.


I read I can dissolve in sodium thiosulfate or ammonia or conc sulfuric acid to recover all silver


----------



## BlackLabel (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> the silver is 999


Shouldn't it show a silver lustre?
Your silver buttons are looking like clayballs or mushrooms.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

BlackLabel said:


> Shouldn't it show a silver lustre?
> Your silver buttons are looking like clayballs or mushrooms.


 the silver is 999 don't contain another metal I just must boil the buttons in citric acid th get shiny grey colour, right now the buttons have a carbon oxide layer because it was processed with shugar


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> the silver is 999 don't contain another metal I just must boil the buttons in citric acid th get shiny grey colour, right now the buttons have a carbon oxide layer because it was processed with shugar


Even if they are processed by sugar they become shiny and reflective when melted.
So you probably have some kind of contamination in your melting dish.


----------



## BlackLabel (Oct 11, 2022)

Treat them as you like, but keep in mind, if there is 0.5% of any other element in or on your button, it can't be 999 fine.


----------



## olawlor (Oct 11, 2022)

I have distilled approx 30% nitric acid from sulfuric acid, water, and sodium nitrate, and it rapidly dissolved silver with no precipitate. 

Non distilled "cold process" nitric acid made by freezing calcium sulfate out of calcium nitrate and sulfuric acid will contain leftover sulfate and won't dissolve silver at all. (It's only useful for aqua regia or dissolving base metals, not silver.)

Could your potassium nitrate contain some chloride impurity, and could this distill over? Fertilizer grade potassium nitrate can have a few percent or more chloride, plenty to cause a precipitate of silver chloride. Theoretically azeotropic HCl/H2O should distill over at 108 °C, just before azeotropic nitric acid at 120 °C, although in practice it seems like you normally get a mix of products. You can use some clear silver nitrate to test for chloride in your process.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Even if they are processed by sugar they become shiny and reflective when melted.
> So you probably have some kind of contamination in your melting dish.


I melt on brick


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I melt on brick


the silver is 999


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

and if you was with citric acid will be shiny


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

I buy a small torch , kitchen torch with butan and melt silver quicker than my oxy/propane torch wich consum a lot of oxygen, but this small torch I can use more than 5 minute on the box it was written it use for melting cheese and caramelized and also it use for welding jewelry it was only 13 euro and the oxy torc was 140 euro, this kitchen torch use butan gas 2 euro is 400 ml spray is very economic


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> the silver is 999


How do you know?
There is something off when it looks like this after melting.
It can be some kind of slag, squeeze it with pliers or hit it with a hammer and see if it breaks off.
What kind of brick do you use?


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

I buy the torch from internet and they say is exclusively for kitchen use and not more than 5 minute , but after I test the torch and I read on the box the torch can be used also for welding jewelry I was so happy


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> How do you know?
> There is something off when it looks like this after melting.
> It can be some kind of slag, squeeze it with pliers or hit it with a hammer and see if it breaks off.
> What kind of brick do you use?


the silver was tested , every time when I melt silver , after direct melting is normal to have some carbon oxide from shugar and this is the reason the melted silver must be washed with citric acid


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> the silver was tested , every time when I melt silver , after direct melting is normal to have some carbon oxide from shugar and this is the reason the melted silver must be washed with citric acid


No that is plain wrong.
And another thing, there are two kinds of Carbon oxide and they are both gases.
CO2 and CO
How was it tested and what kind of brick, has not been answered.
I think that 999 Ag is only obtained by electrolysis. 
The best I have heard of from Silver Chloride and Cementing is 997 I believe.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> No that is plain wrong.
> And another thing, there are two kinds of Carbon oxide and they are both gases.
> CO2 and CO
> How was it tested and what kind of brick, has not been answered.
> ...


the silver was tested with 999 silver solution and I melt directly on a brick


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> the silver was tested with 999 silver solution and I melt directly on a brick


What kind of brick?


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> What kind of brick?


red brick


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> the silver was tested with 999 silver solution and I melt directly on a brick


What is a 999 silver testing solution?
Schwerter's testing solution can say if it is Silver and approximate to a certain degree if it is fine silver or lower grade by the color.

Edit spelling


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> red brick


What red brick? Ordinary red house brick?


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

I melt on brick bec


Yggdrasil said:


> What is a 999 silver testing solution?
> Schwerter's testing solution can say if it is silver and approximate to a certain degree if it is fine silver or lower grade by





Yggdrasil said:


> What red brick? Ordinary red house brick?


ye ordinary red House brick an the solution is jewelry solution and sugar lye method is the quickest methot to get 999 silver


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I melt on brick bec
> 
> 
> 
> ye ordinary red House brick an the solution is jewelry solution and sugar lye method is the quickest methot to get 999 silver


remember electrolysis sucks take a lot of time and is not a practice method


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I melt on brick bec
> 
> 
> 
> ye ordinary red House brick an the solution is jewelry solution and sugar lye method is the quickest methot to get 999 silver


Ordinary you will not get 999 by Sugar Lye method, you might be lucky if you have strict control and a proper lab.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> remember electrolysis sucks take a lot of time and is not a practice method


Plain wrong, most members here that deal with high grade purity Silver use Electrolysis.
But it takes time and you need to be in full control of your process.


----------



## BlackLabel (Oct 11, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> But it takes time and you need to be in full control of your process.


And you have to have the will to do it right.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Plain wrong, most members here that deal with high grade purity Silver use Electrolysis.
> But it takes time and you need to be in full control of your process.


the commercial price of silver is paid for 999 silver that can be easily and quickly refined with ordinary shugar and sodium hydroxide , when the international market pay for this 999 silver(where the 999 is a maximum cotation) is not necessary to process the silver to a bigger grade at 99,99 or 99,999 because the market will pay same price like 999 silver this mean the electrolysis is not a economic way to refine your silver and that 0.001 cent is insignificant


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> the commercial price of silver is paid for 999 silver that can be easily and quickly refined with ordinary shugar and sodium hydroxide , when the international market pay for this 999 silver(where the 999 is a maximum cotation) is not necessary to process the silver to a bigger grade at 99,99 or 99,999 because the market will pay same price like 999 silver this mean the electrolysis is not a economic way to refine your silver and that 0.001 cent is insignificant


The market part here is correct, but I doubt you will reach 999 consistently with plain Sugar/Lye method.
And your way of testing with Schwerter's solution is inadequate to differentiate between 990 and higher.
A jewelry testing solution only need to test to Sterling 985S, since fine Silver is not usually used in Jewelry, it is way too soft.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

the silver is fine 999 because don't contain another metals this result not just from solution test also result from refining process is not difficult to understand how is work.
even most 24k gold bullions are 99.5% gold not obligatory 99.9% to be considered 24k gold


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> the silver is fine 999 because don't contain another metals this result not just from solution test also result from refining process is not difficult to understand how is work.
> even most 24k gold bullions are 99.5% gold not obligatory 99.9% to be considered 24k gold


The silver is 999 when it contains 99.9% Silver.
It can still contain Silicone, Carbon and so on.

The way your buttons look after melting indicate that they are not 999.
If they are round and shiny after melting they can be anything from mid grade and up, so if they are 999 they definitely will be shiny.
They may be full of holes but shiny.

By melting them on a red brick they can pick up anything from there and obviously do as per their appearance.
If you want and need 999 you really have to invest in a proper melting dish and then start studying again.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> The silver is 999 when it contains 99.9% Silver.
> It can still contain Silicone, Carbon and so on.
> 
> The way your buttons look after melting indicate that they are not 999.
> ...


the silver is 999 and is shiny just must wash with citric acid look carefully in the picture the silver is shiny and is pure even I wash with water become shiny but I use citric acid to remove anything from surface


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

I will put a picture tonight when i finis processing 1 kg or half after washing and all


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

in all movies from YouTube the silver after melting must be cleaned I don't know what you know but I'm sure this is pure 999 silver


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> The silver is 999 when it contains 99.9% Silver.
> It can still contain Silicone, Carbon and so on.
> 
> The way your buttons look after melting indicate that they are not 999.
> ...


and melting dish I have just 1 professional crucible wich contain traces of gold that can contamined my silver this crucible I use exclusive for gold an palladium group metals


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> and melting dish I have just 1 professional crucible wich contain traces of gold that can contamined my silver this crucible I use exclusive for gold an palladium group metals


If you are going to have clean melts you need one for each metal.


----------



## BlackLabel (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> and melting dish I have just 1 professional crucible wich contain traces of gold that can contamined my silver this crucible I use exclusive for gold an palladium group metals


If you use it for gold AND PGMs, it's not exclusive.
Even if you were able to refine to 999, why do you want to ruin the work in the last step?
That's far from professional.

P.S.:
Your silver button looks like granite in macro view, not nearly like metal. I know, it's just to be cleaned with citric acid…


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 11, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> in all movies from YouTube the silver after melting must be cleaned I don't know what you know but I'm sure this is pure 999 silver


Youtube is not considered a reliable source for information.


----------



## Dr.Cooper (Oct 11, 2022)

You are getting the expected yield... the really hard part of operating with nitric acid is in relation to the final purity of the product, because nitric dissolves tungsten forming tungstic acid. Maybe you should choose another procedure.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 11, 2022)

Dr.Cooper said:


> You are getting the expected yield... the really hard part of operating with nitric acid is in relation to the final purity of the product, because nitric dissolves tungsten forming tungstic acid. Maybe you should choose another procedure.


hhhh maybe I will make a donation i will donate some relays hhhh


----------



## Dr.Cooper (Oct 12, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> hhhh maybe I will make a donation i will donate some relays hhhh


I had to go up to the library where I almost don't want to go because the books start to smell old... and I found something that can work. From the color of the solution in the photos, the alloy must contain a few hundredths of Cu. Probably for manufacturing reasons. You can try washing the precipitated chloride with ammonia solution until it gives no blue hue at all. Then its same volume of water acidified with 10% pure sulfuric acid is added to the chloride. Next, some iron rods, which can be common nails, are added and shaken with a glass rod, producing a reaction in which ferrous sulfide and hydrochloric acid are formed and the silver is released, changing the precipitated mass from white to gray. The iron is removed, the precipitated silver is washed with water acidified with hydrochloric acid and then with distilled water, and melted with borax and some potassium carbonate. This operation can produce high purity and keep tungsten away as well as being cheaper than operating with Cu.
I'm burning to try it but I don't have the alloy and I really prefer something of beach with some lady... If you get any good results leave comments...


----------



## Hempyre2014 (Oct 12, 2022)

Martijn said:


> For cementation to happen the sacrificial material has to be soluble in the solution it's placed in or not?


Yes it has to be higher in reactivity


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 12, 2022)

Hempyre2014 said:


> Yes it has to be higher in reactivity


Not his question.
He asked if the sacrificial metal need to be soluble in the acid or not.

You can use Copper in HCl so it’s actually a good question, since Copper is not dissolved by HCl.


----------



## Martijn (Oct 12, 2022)

Well, i read tungsten is not soluble in cold nitric, and maybe not even be so in a cold dilute nitrate solution, and may not cement silver out of solution. 
?


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 12, 2022)

Martijn said:


> Well, i read tungsten is not soluble in cold nitric, and maybe not even be so in a cold dilute nitrate solution, and may not cement silver out of solution.
> ?


me personally I boil silver Wolfram contacts in dilute Nitric, after reaction I filter the wolffram out from solution and I process the solution via HCl shugar lye and this is all the wolffram don't cement any silver this are just paranoids


----------

